# Optima Yellow Top 34/78 vs. Odyssey PC 1200MJ



## systemX (Jun 9, 2005)

I am getting a new battery to power my monster system. I am looking at both an Optima Yellow Top 34/78 and an Odyssey Heres the specs both can be purchased for under $160.00. Honestly I'm leaning toward the Odyssey.

Odyssey PC 1200MJ Specs:
* 1200 cranking amps for 5 seconds
* 1090 cranking amps for 10 seconds
* 900 cranking amps for 20 seconds
* Short circuit current over 2600A
* 78 minute reserve capacity with 25amp load
* With metal jacket and female brass terminal w/M6 SS bolt
* Length 7.87"
* Width 6.66"
* Height 7.55"
* Weighs 38.2 lbs
Odyssey design:
* 3 year full warranty
* Rugged Drycell sealed design
* Military grade
* Vibration resistant
* 60% more starting power
* Deep discharge reserve power
* 2 year storage life
* 8-12 year design life
* Can be mounted in any orientation


Optima Yellow Top Model Number D34/78 Performance Specs: 
*Voltage	12v
*Cold Cranking Amps @ 0F 750
*Cranking Amps @ 32F 870
*Reserve Capacity	120 minutes at 25amps
*Capacity (C/20 Rate) 55
*Internal Resistance (ohms) .0028
PHYSICAL SPECS 
*Length	10"
*Width	6 7/8"
*Height	7 13/16"
*Mimimum Weight (lbs) 43.5
*Type Post/Terminal Dual SAE & GM
*BCI Group 34/78

All thoughts welcome thanx.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i love my optima yellow and wouldnt trade it for anything


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i have a yellow top too, its wonderful. before this battery i went through 3 batteries in 1 month. i havent even had to jump my car with the yellow top, when i had my car stored for 9 months it started right up.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

My yellow top lasted about 5 years, before my car was stolen. Its prolly still out there, starting my car at the chop shop.


----------



## systemX (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input, ordered myself a yellow top.


----------



## systemX (Jun 9, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> My yellow top lasted about 5 years, before my car was stolen. Its prolly still out there, starting my car at the chop shop.


Sorry to hear about that. I'd be in freaken rage, flippen over every rock I could find to crush that scum.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

systemX said:


> Thanks for the input, ordered myself a yellow top.


good choice. you'll never buy another batt. my buddy has been running an optima in his dsm since '92.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

systemX said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I'd be in freaken rage, flippen over every rock I could find to crush that scum.


The car and the stereo I got over. What really sucked was losing 300 rare cds. I would love to tell you how the situation was resolved, but that might incriminate me.... It was a co-worker, he waited until i was working on a Sunday and stole my ride right out of the parking lot. I found out because he tried to sell 8 JL 12w3's and a US Amps 400 Xterminator amp to a guy who used to work with me ---for $300. Crackhead.


----------

